# Cottonseed and hogs??



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

How do hogs do around cottonseed, or should I ask how much do they like cottonseed... fencing off is not an option would rather feed in a trough type feeder if I couldn't use a wirebasket.....WW


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

I have heard that they won't mess with it. But in my experience they will. The hogs would always bend the wire baskets until we started wrapping the bottom part with cutdown cattle panels. I'm not feeding cottonseed anymore but you could always put up a feeder and stick a game camera on it.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

I've got an uncle that's fed it for about 5 years now. He puts it in a small box type shape using hog panels and the deer pull it through the squares. He's got game cameras at all of his stations and has never seen a hog mess with it. We're going to start feeding it this year. Good luck!


----------



## Snorkle (Oct 22, 2007)

Hogs have not messed with the cottonseed we feed our deer.


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

Hogs and ***** don't mess with it. They can't digest it. We use baskets (the size of 55 gallon drums) to feed ours. The only time's hogs ever messed with it is when corn fell into it. The cotton seed feeder was too close to the spin feeder throwing corn.


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

They will chew it some but then spit it out. If they are trying to eat it you will find little brown balls of it around the area where you are feeding it. We have pigs on the place and its not too big of an issue for us at all.


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

I agree on the hogs not eating it but I have to ask where you buy it. I would love to find it in the Houston area. Any help here would be appreciated.


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

we have been feeding cotton seed in cotulla for over 20 years and yes hogs will eat it. been told by state biologist jimmy rutledge that hogs have different type of teeth than deer or cattle and it gets wedged/stuck between hogs teeth causing gum disease/infection due to compaction on the gums and eventually kill them.Have not seen or found a dead hog yet but they really dont prefer it but CATTLE is another story u better have it fenced off with barbed wire. The cost went out of the roof the past years due to drought. We have it delivered in 18 wheeler loads before drought for around 90 bucks 1000 pounds and heard its going to be around 200 now


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the replies guys, I have found some @$200+ per ton from a E Texas feed store, a friend of a friend has been feeding it to his cows and putting some serious weight on m. I have heard in the past you had to buy a truckload but this guy is selling it in the big nylon fertlizer bags, each bag will hold a ton...WW


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

Correction it was a ton 2000# not 1000# like I posted. It we used to by it for half the price of today's cost


----------



## Huntin Addict (Feb 4, 2011)

If y'all would be so kind as to help me out with a name and number of someone selling a ton of seed for $200.00, I would greatly appreciate it. I can't seem to find it for less than $390 per ton!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I'll have to check for the name, its in Call Tex, I was told its a cottenseed mix, will get a little more info....WW


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

I farm some cotton in Uvalde county , this past Gin season it was selling for $365 to $385 a ton picked up at the gin in Batesville.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Cotten seed will block a pigs digestive system and kill it. Yes, they will eat it, and if they consume much, they become coyote food/


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Gossypol is a chemical found in cottonseed that is toxic to non- rumenants. Hogs like other non animals without a rumen will be poisoned if they eat enough of it.
Even Deer can overdose on it if they eat enough, but, nature tells them when to stop.


----------



## strikezone37 (Apr 13, 2009)

*no prob*

We have been feeding it off and on for 2 years and have little to no hog problems. We thought about using the baskets but dumped the first batch on the ground. It got stepped on and rained on and set in the sun but not for very long because the deer ate it all no matter how we fed it.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Anyone know if the Audad will mess with it? They are my bigest nusance around my corn feeders.


----------

